

Quartz lunches today. Quartz is a news outlet in the new global economy.  - rauguste21
http://qz.com/

======
lutusp
> Quartz lunches today.

ITYM "launches." The difference between "lunch " and "launch" is more than a
simple typo.

People poised to criticize others who correct spelling and grammar should
first ask, "Does the error change the meaning"?

